# Random Image Photo Descriptions



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2012)

I often click on a random image to get a better look at a dish and read what it is.  However, I often don't see a description.  I thought that was because members weren't putting descriptions on photos.

This is not always the case.  There are many photos with descriptions of the food in the picture where that description does not appear when you select a random image photo.

Can this be fixed?


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 21, 2012)

Can you point me towards some examples Andy?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Can you point me towards some examples Andy?




I have descriptions on all the pics in my food album.  None of these descriptions appear when you click on a random image to enlarge it.  They also do not appear when you go directly to my album and click on a photo until you click on 'edit picture'.

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Andy M.'s Album: Some Of My Successes - Picture

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Andy M.'s Album: Some Of My Successes - Picture

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Andy M.'s Album: Some Of My Successes - Picture


----------



## Janet H (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for pointing this out - we'll have a look.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for fixing this, guys.


----------

